# Sportsmans



## ping89w (Mar 20, 2009)

Was fishing on the Weber today and a guy told me Sportsman's was going out .Anyone heard anything.?


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

*.*

..


----------



## sh00ttok1ll (Feb 20, 2008)

First off, yess I do work for Sportsmans.

The deal with UFA fell through about a year ago. They ended up with around 12 existing Sportsmans stores in the Pacific Northwest as collateral for loans the gave during the attempted purchase. They changed the name of those stores and they have nothing to do with us any longer. Sportsmans then went through a Chapter 11 bankruptcy and had to close about half our remaining stores. We successfully exited bankruptcy in the fall of last year with new ownership and a new CEO that thinks before acting. You should see some very significant improvements in product selection and availability this year. The company is still based in Midvale, UT and is not owned by UFA.

Hope that helps clear up some confusion.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the inside word and welcome to the forum. I hope they continue to stock more and more stuff. I have seen a little bit of improvment.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's interesting 'shootokill' !!

The Midvale store does look like it well stocked, except for employees... :? 

Thanks for the info and welcome !!


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

sh00ttok1ll said:


> Hope that helps clear up some confusion.


Thanks sh00ttok1ll. I have been wondering what was going on with SW. I frequent the Midvale store and I would be very sad to see it go out of business. Glad you still have a job too!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I have been shoping at Sportsmens since it was literally housed in a warehouse and I have made some observations over the years for whatever they are worth. Many were concerned the Cabelas would run Sportsmens out of buisness. My observation is that that has not been the case. The thing that has hurt Sportsmens most was a decline in inventory. I am glad to see a return to local management and I am hopeful to see improvement again. I would not want to see the doors close. My 2 cents.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the imput. I also LOVE to shop at sportsmans. One think for the life of me I cannot figure out is why they dont have a online store. I think that hurts them more than anything because people dont know what items they have. I also like Cabela's, but I try to give sportsmans my business whenever possible


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

STEVO said:


> One think for the life of me I cannot figure out is why they dont have a online store. I think that hurts them more than anything because people dont know what items they have.


+1


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

mm73 said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > One think for the life of me I cannot figure out is why they dont have a online store. I think that hurts them more than anything because people dont know what items they have.
> ...


Their e-mail newsletter says to watch for 'Online Shopping' coming this year...

Oh goody !!!!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

If it's just fishing related items you need and it's not to inconvenient Fish Tech is far superior to S.W., especially the service.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> If it's just fishing related items you need and it's not to inconvenient Fish Tech is far superior to S.W., especially the service.


True, I love Fish tech. the guys there are awesome & know their stuff, but the 6pm closing time during the week except for thurs & Fridays doesnt work too well with my schedule. I do give fish tech plenty of business also, but sportsmans seems to be the closest to me and like I said I like their hours more. Prices are pretty similar too is why I like Fish tech. I have not been able to figure out why Cabela's prices are so outrageous on simple fishnig things. Like Sportsmans and FT will have a Rooster tail for instance for like 2.29. Cabelas will want 4 bucks for it. the Jakes lures are rediculous at Cabelas, they want like 4.50 a piece when everyone else wants 2 bucks :?


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

STEVO said:


> the guys there are awesome & know their stuff,


This was a few years back maybe 5 or more maybe things have changed but I went into Fish tech to buy a new fly rod & reel and the guy acted like he was too good to help me. I actually had to track him down once I did he just said "there good rods for the money" and walked away... Since then I have never step foot into Fish tech again spend all my at Spormans.



STEVO said:


> I have not been able to figure out why Cabela's prices are so outrageous on simple fishnig things.


Its there bagillion square foot store with stuffed animals and door greeters. Someone has to pay for there overhead.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sinergy said:


> This was a few years back maybe 5 or more maybe things have changed but I went into Fish tech to buy a new fly rod & reel and the guy acted like he was too good to help me.


Hey....that happens to me _almost_ every time I go in there to buy nightcrawlers.. :? :wink:


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

.45 said:


> sinergy said:
> 
> 
> > This was a few years back maybe 5 or more maybe things have changed but I went into Fish tech to buy a new fly rod & reel and the guy acted like he was too good to help me.
> ...


I ended up buying a Sage fly rod, Ross reel, Simm waders, Simm boots, & a Columbia fly vest that day ended up spending total $859.44 8) (still have the reciept).
If that guy would have taken just 5 minutes to help me he would had a customer for a life time.. 

Crazy thing is before I moved Fish Tech was closer to me than Sportmans My parents still live right off of highland dr.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Hmmm. thats too bad. I have always been treated well when Ive gone in there. I like the fact they only ask me"can I help you" once. Most of the time I go in there is kind of to browse, but I have bought a few things there. They have always been nice to me there. Thats about the only place for the past while I have been able to buy sucker meat (sportsmans always was out) & they were always good guys.


----------



## sh00ttok1ll (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, online is finally coming to Sportsmans. The former CEO would rather open stores that he couldn't keep stocked than an online store with no overhead. I was almost a house of cards. To say I'm happy to see him go is an understatement. The new guy comes from online retailers. It is a nice change to say the least. 
By the way, thanks for the support. I'm happy to answer any questions I can.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Im not trying to take anything away from Fish Tech I hear great things about them and this was 5 years ago plus no business will please every person every time. 

Thats was just my personal experience with them thats all.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have always gotten good service from Fish Tech. Not so much from Sportsmans. Still, I tend to shop at Sportsmans more just because it is closer and has better hours. I am very glad that the Utah stores are not going out of business.


----------

